# No Name Crackers



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

These are great with a slice of summer sausage and a slice of cheddar cheese.

1 cup of Canola Oil
1 Packet of Hidden Valley Ranch Salad Dressing (not the Dip)
1 Tbsp Crushed Red Pepper Flakes (I usually use 2)
2 sleeves Saltine Crackers

Combine and stir together the first 3 ingredients in a plastic bowl with a top that has a good seal. Add the crackers and seal. Get a cold beer, turn on the TV, and slowly tumble the bowl (you don't want to break the crackers) over and over for about 30 minutes. Pour out on a cookie sheet covered with paper towels and let sit for about 15 or 20 minutes.

Enjoy.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

All I know is that they are quite good...The spicier, the better!

Marsha


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

We call'em Firecrackers!! And they are very good, have to make a big batch if you want any for yourself!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks D.J. will try..


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Great recipe Danny! Super easy and really good. I like mine spicey also.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*topping*

cover cracker with japaleno jelly is good


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmmm gooooood cracker!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Funny, I just ate some. And yes, they are very good. too bad I'm at work, can't drink a beer!!


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

The wife bought some Firecrackers on our last Bucee's stop. They were spicy and really made you crave a beer, sound familiar? Anyway, this thread made me get up and check the ingredients and sure enough they're Danny's No Namers for sure. So if you are too lazy to make your own, Bucee's has your fix.

Yeah, I'm chowing on them now, chased with an ice cold Tecate. You guys aren't good for my diet!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

try bakin'em fer a little bit after seasoning......

they get even better


----------



## dirtman (Jan 7, 2005)

My wife makes them we callem firecrackers too. She tumbles them for about 5min then sets a timer for 10min repeats about 5 times. They do make you want a beer!!!


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

*Liquid crab boil*

Add a little liquid crab boil to the mix and it really spices it up cajun style.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

These crackers are very addicting!!!! To try something different, club crackers or pretzels also work really well with this recipe. We also put a little cayenne pepper in the recipe to spice it up a bit.


----------

